# Amazon Feb 9 press conference: Real-time coverage, and your reactions



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

In this thread, we'll be offering real-time coverage of Monday's press conference, and inviting your real-time reactions to it. Let's see what's in store for us Kindle-lovers!!

*Press conference scorecard: *

Kindle 2 rumors confirmed: Yes!

Amazon Kindle 2 link for more info/purchase:

Kindle 2: Amazon's New Wireless Reading Device (Latest Generation)



Kindle 2 feature set: 
* Slim new body: At 0.36 inches thick, it's notably thinner than even an iPhone 3G. Wow! And it weighs only 10.2 ounces.
* Improved display: The improved display now provides 16 shades of gray for clear text and even crisper images.
* 5-way controller: Enables precise on-screen navigation for selecting text to highlight or looking up words.
* Longer Battery Life: 25% longer battery life. A single charge lasts up to 4 days with wireless on; up to two weeks with wireless off.
* More Storage: 2GB of internal memory holds over 1,500 books.
* Faster Page Turns: 20% faster page turns.
* Read-to-Me: With the new Text-to-Speech feature, Kindle can read every book, blog, magazine, and newspaper out loud to you. Page automatically turn as content is read. You can adjust reading speed, and choose from male/female voices.

Kindle 2 availability: Feb 24

Kindle 2 pricing: $359

*Other announcements:*

- New Stephen King novella, _Ur_, to be released exclusively on Kindle

From our Kindle blog:

On Monday at 10am Eastern, Amazon holds its much-anticipated press conference at New York's Morgan Library and Museum. It's expected that Jeff Bezos will officially announce Kindle 2, along with pricing and release dates. (Recent leaks indicate that the price tag will be $359 - the same as current Kindle pricing - with a release date of February 24th.)

And, there may be a few surprises in store. We're looking for more information about Amazon making its e-books available on other platforms. Bezos may also surprise us with some statistics on Kindle sales, or Kindle Store e-book sales, which Amazon has kept under wraps so far.

We'll have a live discussion thread that follows the press conference, and we'll also be watching CrunchGear's live-blogging of the event. Don't miss this!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Harvey!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Harvey.  You take good care of us always.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Let's not forget our ever popular chat room.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Arggghhh!  I have an orthopedist appt tomorrow at 10:30.  If I cancel it will be another month for an appt.  Such decisions


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Harvey, it will be over before I'm even dressed for work. Since I'm on the Pacific coast.  So at least I wont have to hunt down what he said.   

theresam


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

KCFoggin said:


> Arggghhh! I have an orthopedist appt tomorrow at 10:30. If I cancel it will be another month for an appt. Such decisions


Go on to you're appointment. You may miss the live announcement but it will be here and thoroughly dissected for weeks to come.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

President Obama invited me to the White House for a 10am meeting tomorrow, buy I said I had prior plans. We must keep our priorities in place.  

Steve


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes!! And I don't have school monday so I hopefully I'll get up early enough to get the news just as it leaks. I can't wait. Just need to finish my latest paper assignment. Snap!

PS: I'll hold off my plan to take over the world for a couple more days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep, I know what you mean.  Heff invited me up to the mansion but I told him I was busy.  Maybe next week


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> Yep, I know what you mean. Heff invited me up to the mansion but I told him I was busy. Maybe next week


Trump asked me to supervise one of his projects on Monday but I had to decline.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll be in bed or just getting up.  I'm sure you'll all keep me posted!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hugh Jackman invited me for a textile discussion but I asked if we could postpone til Tuesday.  

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Hugh Jackman invited me for a textile discussion but I asked if we could postpone til Tuesday.
> 
> L


Was it in beautiful down town Hibbing?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey, I think you're going to have to start a new thread for the real press conference. . .this one has already degenerated into Hugh Jackman and Hibbing. . . . . . . .  

Ann


----------



## jseidel5263 (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey, if I read this discussion correctly, Bezos is announcing that Hugh Jackson is going to Hibbing and KindleMom and I are sleeping in.  Did I get it right?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Hugh Jackman is announcing the Kindle 2 in Hibbing tomorrow? Vamp was invited to Heff's place?  Wow, I was gone for the weekend and things have changed.  

Yeah, this thread has been hughjacked.....


----------



## Aki (Jan 28, 2009)

I am kind of excited about this. I'll be in the hospital during this with a family member whom needs to have surgery. So good news to look forward to I hope XD


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Hugh Jackman is announcing the Kindle 2 in Hibbing tomorrow? Vamp was invited to Heff's place? Wow, I was gone for the weekend and things have changed.
> 
> Yeah, this thread has been hughjacked.....


And Leslie will be having a textile discussion with the President at some library in New York and Donald Trump will be helping Vegas_Asian with her paper.

I think I've got it now. Sounds like tomorrow will be an exciting day.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> And Leslie will be having a textile discussion with the President at some library in New York and Donald Trump will be helping Vegas_Asian with her paper.
> 
> I think I've got it now. Sounds like tomorrow will be an exciting day.


Lol...and all I have to do is save the world at 10am....but I'm putting that off until I find out about K2


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

This has been somewhat derailed, but I know at 7am Pacific tomorrow we'll all be back on point!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Daisy and I will be snoozing.... we will catch up with everyone _after_ it is over.....








<--- Daisy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll be back tomorrow and will give you my reaction to the news.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> And Leslie will be having a textile discussion with the President at some library in New York and Donald Trump will be helping Vegas_Asian with her paper.
> 
> I think I've got it now. Sounds like tomorrow will be an exciting day.


That's right...I have a paper. Snap! I keep distracting myself


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Seriously, am I bad?  I told my mother (1st time since diagnosis in May) I can't take her to any appointments tomorrow; I have important business of my own.  NOW I FEEL SO GUILTY IT ISN'T FUNNY. It isn't a lie; it is important, important business...still, the guilt!!!  Afterall, it's the K that got me through all those endless appointments and treatments with her.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ It sounds to me like you are a wonderful daughter. Good for you, that does not sound easy. 

I am off to get some sleep. See you tomorrow morning!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Anyone who cannot be at home at the appointed hour.. remember you can use your browser on the kindle to access this site


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Drat  I woke up 5 hours too early!  Stupid old bladder,


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Woke up at 7:30 like a bird waiting for a crumb...and I'm one of the ones happy w/ K.1. You would think that they are announcing a *REAL * fix for the economy.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

sjc said:


> Woke up at 7:30 like a bird waiting for a crumb...and I'm one of the ones happy w/ K.1. You would think that they are announcing a *REAL * fix for the economy.


Obama already has announced the fix though, remember? Everyones going to become construction workers and build highways or become smoking cessation teachers!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Where can I watch the press conference?


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

No ones been able to find anywhere that its being televised.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Benjamin said:


> No ones been able to find anywhere that its being televised.


Thanks Benjamin I was thinking I had missed something and was the only one who did not know where to watch the press conference.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Hugh Jackman invited me for a textile discussion but I asked if we could postpone til Tuesday.
> 
> L


Now really, Leslie, who's going to believe that you'd turn down Hugh Jackman?

Betsy


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Now really, Leslie, who's going to believe that you'd turn down Hugh Jackman?
> 
> Betsy


Maybe on the news conference, Hugh Jackman will be discussing his new textile book which is only available on the Kindle.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

17 more minutes.  I feel like I'm in the labor and delivery room at the Women and Infants Hospital...lol.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm here biting my nails.  I love my Kindle.  Can this news change that?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Dori said:


> I'm here biting my nails. I love my Kindle. Can this news change that?


No


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Great,  Thank You.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:


> Where can I watch the press conference?


The Kindle channel on Direct TV. 

Steve


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/02/09/live-at-the-amazon-kindle-event/

They are blogging live at crunch gear.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Eight more minutes! The wait is almost over!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, the live-bloggers have been allowed in and are seated...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

In addition to posting as replies in this thread, I'm going to keep a running scorecard, summarizing the press conference, in the original post of this thread.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey for President!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Gotta love that Crunch Gears clock is an hour fast.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I second the nomination!


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Is there a site where we can actually listen to the press conf?


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok, finally ready, I have half the wbsites on the internet opened for this......
I'll post the minute I recieve e-mail or any live sign of Amazon on the subject...
I'm VERY nervous....don't know why.... 

In minus 5 minutes....


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't believe what geeks we all are!


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

Will it be televised? by whom?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Crunchgear is noting what a very small room this is for the press conference...


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone!

I'm not often awake at 6:55 PST; my husband was NOT surprised that I asked him to wake me up for an Amazon press conference that is 99% going to be about Kindles 

Thanks for everything, Harvey.


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

At Engadget they have pictures as they are blogging.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Gizmodo's shot of the press conference interior...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I just finished my 3rd cup of tea waiting...I'm going to be buzzing big time by the end of the day.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey, why is the blog timeline showing 10:54....


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That's Gizmodo's time-shifting.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Lalaboobaby said:


> At Engadget they have pictures as they are blogging.


URL?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I see a lot of MAC's in that room.


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.engadget.com/2009/02/09/live-from-amazons-kindle-2-press-conference/


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Good morning, my friends.  I feel like I've had 10 cups of coffee and I'm only on my first.  TTYL!


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm supposed to ship something work-related via UPS today, and I was about to head out the door, but it can wait. LOL

The conference trumps any UPS dropoff.  

That room reminds me of my college Physics class...


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for this, Harvey!!  I'm working but HAVE TO "watch" along with my fellow Kindleboarders!!


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Typical, Amazon is making us wait even at the press conf!!!!!! Its 10.06


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I just checked Amazon and they're still showing Kindle first-generation. Expect that to change pretty soon...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm feeling fake labor pains.  Come on Jeff.  

THANK YOU HARVEY.


----------



## RussB (Feb 4, 2009)

I think I have hit refresh a hundred times in ten minutes. LOL


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

You think of everything, Harvey.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

They just announced Jeff Bezos...


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh great Harvey.  Now I've got to watch engadget, Crunch Gear, KindleBoards AND the Amazon Kindle page refreshments all at once?!?

It's getting crazy in Malibu!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry for the server errors, we are being hammered by traffic this morning... we're also ranking high on Google for 'amazon press conference' and keywords like that.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Damn, "More than 10% of the units we sell are Kindle book sales -- that's astonishing. So what happened? 230,000 things happened, and that's Kindle books. Even the best device without selection is useless."

That is more then I would have thought


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh great Harvey.  Now I've got to watch engadget, Crunch Gear, KindleBoards AND the Amazon Kindle page refreshments all at once?!?

WOW; just read that we're 10% of Amazon's market (ebooks)

It's getting crazy here in Malibu!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

engadget is giving the best blow by blow imo


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Engadget seems to be having the most information at the moment...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

10:14AM "More than 10% of the units we sell are Kindle book sales -- that's astonishing. So what happened? 230,000 things happened, and that's Kindle books. Even the best device without selection is useless." - Engadget


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm trying to post what Bezos is saying, but I keep getting errors.  Trying again.

10:17AM Bezos is detailing what they had to do to make the Kindle compete with actual books. This is similar to the story we've heard before. He's also listing off the ways it's unlike a book (whispernet, dictionary, font size changes)

10:16AM "When we set about designing Kindle, we wanted the book to disappear. When you're reading books, you don't think about the pages or the cover, all your left with is the author's world."

10:15AM "We've gotten thousands of emails from users -- they're not all tech savvy. They're grandparents, parents, kids, travelers, even cat lovers."

10:14AM "More than 10% of the units we sell are Kindle book sales -- that's astonishing. So what happened? 230,000 things happened, and that's Kindle books. Even the best device without selection is useless."

10:14AM "We've been selling ebooks for years, and guess what -- it didn't work... until fourteen months ago." Laughter...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

And we have Kindle 2


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

10:18AM "Today I'm excited to introduce the Kindle 2."

It's official


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thought  I had missed it .....staff having issues this morning. I should have locked my door.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here it is:

10:19AM 0.36-inches thick... the iPhone is 0.48!

10:18AM "Today I'm excited to introduce the Kindle 2."

10:18AM Wow -- a customer submitted image -- a minister reading wedding vows from a Kindle. "I love the Kindle, it's a gateway drug!"


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Damn 7 times more storage then K1


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

10:19AM 0.36-inches thick... the iPhone is 0.48!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

10:21AM Automatic newspaper and magazine delivery...

10:21AM 7 times more storage than the original.

10:20AM Yeah -- this is the exact device we've seen. Minimal, grid keyboard, new button placement, and no slider (boo!).

10:19AM 0.36-inches thick... the iPhone is 0.48!

- Engadget


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

10:22 AM* John Biggs - whisper sync - kindle 1 and kindle 2 AND OTHER MOBILE DEVICES will keep your current page across devices.

New five way controller. Can use device with either hand. Latest eink. 16 shades of gray. 7x storage. 25 percent longer battery, 2 weeks of reading.


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

Amazon page just updated.

Text to speech capability.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

10:23 AM* John Biggs - 5 way controller. 
10:23 AM* John Biggs - Longer battery life
10:22 AM* John Biggs - Faster screen update.
10:22 AM* John Biggs - Pageturning buttons flex inward.
10:22 AM* John Biggs - .36 inches. ultrathin
10:22 AM* John Biggs - whisper sync - kindle 1 and kindle 2 AND OTHER MOBILE DEVICES will keep your current page across devices.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Faster screen update.
Pageturning buttons flex inward.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

It's up on the amazon web page now!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Automatic newspaper and magazine delivery?  How is that different than what we have now?  Hmmmm....

Betsy


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Kindle 2 is up on Amazon, but when you click on it the link says not available


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

Who wants to buy my Kindle 1? SD Card included.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

10:24 AM* John Biggs - The grey sort of melts in and out rather than that big black screen 
10:24 AM* John Biggs - Much faster than in Kindle 1
10:24 AM* John Biggs - The screen changes are very speedy.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Harvey

Crowning
Can see the head
Its a Kindle
weighing in at


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The text to speech feature is going to kill Sony. A decent number of folks have been asking for that. It will be great for the blind, visually impaired, and people with dyslexia. 

NOw if he says we can get folders on K1 I will be very heppy.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Just ordered it!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

*Kindle 2: Amazon's New Wireless Reading Device (Latest Generation)
*


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

for kindlers-in-waiting, Amazon page says:
"If you have previously placed an order for Kindle 1, and have not yet received it, your order will automatically be upgraded to Kindle 2. You need to do nothing. "
Some are gonna be angry!!
I'm HAPPY!!!!!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Already on Amazon K.2 next generation

Kindle 2: Amazon's New Wireless Reading Device (Latest Generation)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

"If you have previously placed an order for Kindle 1, and have not yet received it, your order will automatically be upgraded to Kindle 2. You need to do nothing. 

Special Opportunity for Kindle 1 Owners

Even though we’ve increased our manufacturing capacity, we want to be sure our original Kindle owners are first in line to receive Kindle 2. Place your Kindle 2 order by midnight PST on February 10th and you will receive first priority. "

From the Amazon page. Damn


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Text to speech, Oh WOW!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Display: 6" diagonal E-Ink® electronic paper display, 600 x 800 pixel resolution at 167 ppi, 16-level gray scale.
Size (in inches): 8" x 5.3" x 0.36".
Weight: 10.2 ounces.
System requirements: None, because it doesn't require a computer.
Storage: 2GB internal (approximately 1.4GB available for user content).
Battery Life: Read on a single charge for up to 4 days with wireless on. Turn wireless off and read for up to two weeks. Battery life will vary based on wireless usage, such as shopping the Kindle Store and downloading content. In low coverage areas or in 1xRTT only coverage, wireless usage will consume battery power more quickly.
Charge Time: Fully charges in approximately 4 hours and supports charging from your computer via the included USB 2.0 cable.
Connectivity: EVDO modem with fallback to 1xRTT; utilizes Amazon Whispernet to provide U.S wireless coverage via Sprint's 3G high-speed data network (check wireless coverage). See Wireless Terms and Conditions.
USB Port: USB 2.0 (micro-B connector) for connection to the Kindle power adapter or optionally to connect to a PC or Macintosh computer.
Audio: 3.5mm stereo audio jack, rear-mounted stereo speakers.
Content Formats Supported: Kindle (AZW), TXT, Audible (formats 4, Audible Enhanced (AAX)), MP3, unprotected MOBI, PRC natively; PDF, HTML, DOC, JPEG, GIF, PNG, BMP through conversion.
Included Accessories: Power adapter, USB 2.0 cable, rechargeable battery. *Book cover sold separately.*
Documentation: Quick Start Guide (included in box) [PDF]; Kindle 2 User's Guide (pre-installed on device) [PDF].
Warranty and Service: 1 year limited warranty and service included. Optional 2 year Extended Warranty sold separately.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

CuriousLaura said:


> for kindlers-in-waiting, Amazon page says:
> "If you have previously placed an order for Kindle 1, and have not yet received it, your order will automatically be upgraded to Kindle 2. You need to do nothing. "
> Some are gonna be angry!!
> I'm HAPPY!!!!!!


I'm happy, too, but strangely enough I'm paranoid. I love it so much I want to make sure I get the K2 and not the original! BTW, just remembered the Kindle Support rep said I would be "happy."


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

From Amazon web site:

Say Hello to The New Kindle

Slim: Just over 1/3 of an inch, as thin as most magazines

Lightweight: At 10.2 ounces, lighter than a typical paperback

Wireless: 3G wireless lets you download books right from your Kindle, anytime, anywhere; no monthly fees, service plans, or hunting for Wi-Fi hotspots

Books in Under 60 Seconds: Get books delivered in less than 60 seconds; no PC required

Improved Display: Reads like real paper; now boasts 16 shades of gray for clear text and even crisper images

Longer Battery Life: 25% longer battery life; read for days without recharging

More Storage: Take your library with you; holds over 1,500 books

Faster Page Turns: 20% faster page turns

Read-to-Me: With the new Text-to-Speech feature, Kindle can read every book, blog, magazine, and newspaper out loud to you

Large Selection: Over 230,000 books plus U.S. and international newspapers, magazines, and blogs available

Low Book Prices: New York Times Best Sellers and New Releases $9.99, unless marked otherwise


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Aha, book cover sold separately, I was wondering about that. 

Pretty neat features this new baby, but I just got my 1 in December and I can't afford another one in quite some time anyway. 

Dayum its thin.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

hmmm I have to decide by Midnight tomorrow? That is just wrong.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

At this point I'm happy I'll at least get SOMETHING. Seems like I've been waiting forever. I will have some brand new accessories for sale soon...
Any word on whether it has a replaceable battery or whether or not it you can use a memory card?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

The back on Jeff's does not look like the shiny titanium form the pics?


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

::swoon:: I love any version of a Kindle--any generation, any future generations.

They should multiply like Tribbles, they should.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Just ordered K2 delivery date of 2/26 with prime.  Whoo Hoooo!  Cover is extra, I'll buy one later.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

How come I feel slighted?  Go read the Amazon website and it says I have been upgraded automatically.  So, I have an M-Edge Exec and Lite, and my skin.  Now, I have to buy another flippin' case because they don't include one.  Tell me exactly how it is that I'm supposed to be happy?  I guess I now need to go call customer service.


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

WOOHOO, I hedged my bets and ordered a new Kindle on February 5 . . . and it worked!  I shall receive a K2


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

But it doesn't use an SD card. Darn. And there is 1.4 GB of memory for book storage (the rest is taken up by programming). Whereas kindle classic has just about unlimited storage via cards. Hmmmm.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

libro said:


> I'm happy, too, but strangely enough I'm paranoid. I love it so much I want to make sure I get the K2 and not the original! BTW, just remembered the Kindle Support rep said I would be "happy."


It looks like you will be happy.

I don't see anything about an SD card or replaceable battery.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

From Amazon website - new experimental features:

Experimental Features

The experimental category represents features we are still working on to enhance the Kindle experience even further. Try them out and let us know what you think.

*Read-to-Me

Now Kindle can read to you. With its new Text-to-Speech feature, Kindle can read every book, blog, magazine, and newspaper out loud to you. You can switch back and forth between reading and listening, and your spot is automatically saved. Pages automatically turn while the content is being read, so you can listen hands-free. You can speed up or slow down the reading speeds or choose a male or female voice. Anything you can read on Kindle, Kindle can read to you, including books, newspapers, magazines, blogs and even personal documents. In the middle of a great book or article but have to jump in the car? Simply turn on Text-to-Speech and listen on the go.*

Basic Web Browser

Kindle's Basic Web browser works well to read simple, text-centric Web sites such as Google and Wikipedia. Need to find a movie listing or look up a sports score? Now it's easier than ever to find the information you're looking for right from your Kindle.

*PDF Document Conversion

You can email your PDF documents wirelessly to your Kindle, just like other personal documents. Due to PDF's fixed layout format, some complex PDF files may not format correctly on your Kindle.
*
Listen to Music & Podcasts

Transfer MP3 files to Kindle to play as background music while you read. You can quickly and easily transfer MP3 files via USB by connecting Kindle to your computer.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL I love that you had the K2 banner ready to go Harvey.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey, Stephen King is at the press conference. That's fun.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I'm glad they filled my brother's order (ordered Nov 27).  If he had a K2 and I had a K1, I woulda had to give him my used Kindle and kept the new one.     And that just wouldn't have been right...

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

ProfCrash said:


> LOL I love that you had the K2 banner ready to go Harvey.


Ha! I was pretty sure I should be ready for that!!


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

I called Amazon and customer service said I'll get the new Kindle 2, YIPPY!


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Q from a Kindle newbie. If you download the book from your computer wouldn't there be a copy there? Why would you need so much storage?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

So much of it sounds good but I wont the SD slot and the replaceable battery. The only thing I amreally seeing that I would like is the 16 grey shades for better images. I have never had a problem with the speed of page turns and the like. The text to speech is awesome and will open reading books to many folks who have been tied to lap tops but it is not something that I need. 

I think I can safely say that I am sticking with K1.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually, amazon stores all the books you order from them and then yes, books you order from others are on your computer. So I do not understand the need to store on a card or to use your Kindle for storage?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

UH OH  I wanna kindle that reads to me.  Will have to give my Kindle 1 to one of my nephews.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

What about folders?


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Do we know for sure K2 won't have a replaceable battery?


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

For books that you don't get from Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The best thing about this announcement for all of us is it demonstrates that Amazon is committed to the Kindle for the long run, which is great news whether you're K1 or K2!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I am guessing it is a non-replaceable battery. That's getting more and more common.

No doubt, there will be places like RapidRepair that provide DIY kits to replace the battery. Or, if your battery fails early, it'll be covered by warranty. 

I wouldn't hold back on this because of battery concerns... going built-in seems to be the direction gadgets are going. The main downside is, you can't pack a second battery with you when you're away from power for a long time.


----------



## Newbie Girl (Oct 27, 2008)

I have an SD card but haven't really used it.  I think the reasoning is that a lot of people download free books and that way they can store for future use as opposed to going and downloading again.  (Amazon does not store books bought/downloaded from other sites).  If you like old titles and want to keep them for prosperity, it is a very nice feature.  Since Kindle 2 has so much storeage space, it probably wouldn't be much of an issue.  OK my turn to whine:  I would still rather have folders!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

ginaf20697 said:


> Q from a Kindle newbie. If you download the book from your computer wouldn't there be a copy there? Why would you need so much storage?


Amazon will store all Amazon books you purchase so you can upload those easily enough. If you download free books from any one of the free book websites, those are not stored by Amazon. If you don't have it on your Kindle and you don't have your computer with you, you cannot get to those free books easily. The SD card allows you to carry your entire library which allows you to access anything that you want to read.

Realisticly speaking if you are carrying 1400 books you are probably going to find something to read but I prefer to have the option to carry 4,000 books if I want.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll sell you my Kindle one so that you can use your accessories if you don't want the Kindle 2.



jmeaders said:


> How come I feel slighted? Go read the Amazon website and it says I have been upgraded automatically. So, I have an M-Edge Exec and Lite, and my skin. Now, I have to buy another flippin' case because they don't include one. Tell me exactly how it is that I'm supposed to be happy? I guess I now need to go call customer service.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

What cover should I get to hold it in well well?  Should I place a separate order so I don't mess up my original (in waiting) order?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I know I said I would not do this.  I just ordered the Kindle 2. I like the read to me feature. Not sure yet what I will do with Kindle 1. I am still shakeing from ordering Kindle 2.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

heheh I love engadgets review of King's story. And now Crunch Gear is pretty much saying the same thing.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

love2read said:


> I'll sell you my Kindle one so that you can use your accessories if you don't want the Kindle 2.


I need to call CS. I like the looks from the picture and such. I will probably just end up selling my accessories. We'll see.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

OMG My dad is going to have a K2...he was one of those waiting for his kindle. He liked mine. I wonder if he will even like the K2?

It doesn't matter to me. I cannot hold something that thin with buttons that small. So no Phoebe 2 for me.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

sailorman said:


> 2 year extended warranty for $65.00. I'm definitely buying that. Won't have to worry about the battery or anything else.


I've already bought a warranty with ADH - so at least I'm set there.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

It looks to me like the screen on the K2 is smaller than on the K1??


----------



## Newbie Girl (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm thinking there is going to be a WHOLE lot of K1s and accessories for sale.  I'm very content with my K1 too, Sailor although I may get in on the "fire sale" of all the goodies from the fallout.  Personally, I would not be happy to have to buy a cover separate- I'm one of those that would never read one without a cover- don't like the feel of it.  Each to his own....


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Well that was FUN!
I have listed a cover and skin for sale under accessories.

I'll take a small hit for jumping the gun and ordering those before I had an actual K in my hands...

Stay well my friends, love the updated banner Sir!
Eric


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

and so it ends. No folders. (pouts)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I *love* my K1. But I'm about ready to click. That joystick, and the 'swipe' action for turning pages, is really appealing to me.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for everything HARVEY...You're the best.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

screen is same size


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like the Amazon-brand leather case holds the new kindle much more securely:










So that's what those slots are for on the side. Works for me!


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I *love* my K1. But I'm about ready to click. That joystick, and the 'swipe' action for turning pages, is really appealing to me.


Harvey, I missed that on "swipe." What is that? It appears I have no choice - if I want a Kindle it will be v2 - according to Just spoke to Amazon thread.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm keeping my K1, now I have one I can carry with me and one I can leave at home.  With the new sync feature I can read either of them and not have to remember where I was.  Anything not from Amazon can go on my K1 SD card.  I'm pumped.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

sjc said:


> Thanks for everything HARVEY...You're the best.


Harvey ROCKS!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I just order the cover. Estimated delivery date of March 3rd. Standard shipping. I did not add to my Kindle order. I placed a separate order. I also ordered the Bookshelf Gelaskin.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Stephen King has a pink Kindle


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I get the feeling that there will be some folks who would prefer to have the K1 over the K2 who people could see their used K1's to.


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

You know the funny thing? I ordered my Kindle on November 24 with a shipping date of the end of February. "Sophie" arrived unexpectedly in mid December. I kind of wish my order had been delayed--although I know there are many who have been understandably frustrated and irritated at having been put in that very situation. I would probably have preferred getting the K2 over the K1.

I understand the need for storage--heck, I've got over 1 TB in EHD storage for my digital art, but I could forgo the SD card slot and removable battery. I like not having the flash between pages. Ironically, I've gotten used to the flash (which isn't a flash but rather a darkness, so to speak), but knowing the K2 has done away with the flash makes it very attractive to me.

Maybe my Mom (a huge reader) would like to be "gifted" my K1 and then I won't feel so guilty about getting a K2. I'm just thinking out loud...which is a dangerous thing sometimes.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

"Swipe" action for turning pages....


Harvey said:


> I *love* my K1. But I'm about ready to click. That joystick, and the 'swipe' action for turning pages, is really appealing to me.


 "Swipe" action for turning pages....what did I miss when I stepped away? Can someone briefly explain?


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm SO excited!!!!  I just changed the shipping to one day and the order has been updated to ship on 2/24 with delivery on 2/25.  It said estimated delivery 3/20 before this change.  Woohoo!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey all?  So what's your take on K.2?  I like it...but love my replacable battery and SD card slot in K.1. Amazon only gives us a day to think about it...yikes.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

paisley, I was in the same boat. I had an order back in end of November with a date in February, so I went ahead and jumped on a refurb in early December. I don't regret getting it, I read a lot of books since, but the new one would have been nice too. It is what it is now, no way can I afford such a big expense again. Will save up again for many months, just like I did with the original one. 
I don't have anyone to give this one too and the market will be flooded to saturation soon with Kindle1's so it will be hard to sell them anyway. 

I am really curious to see if they sell out again in this first batch. 

Also they only give kindle1 owners what tonight midnight? Or was it tomorrow to make their mind up to be put in priority. I think they should have offered maybe a gift certificate for original owners, those who's kindles are now going on a year I mean. You know, 25$ amazon gift card to sweeten the deal for those.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

One of the liveblogs indicated that a page turn can be done by swiping the joystick to the right or left. I'm going to see if I can find a confirmation of that, though...


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Can someone post the phone number for CS at Amazon?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, I just bought Kindle 2, and also the leather Amazon cover. Yee-haw!!

Now I have to go upstairs and tell KindleWidow. 

I'm going to start a new thread for people about buying kindle 2.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Ooh, the joystick would be very handy while using the web browser. And I LOVE the idea of the text to voice... so cool! I've only had Cora for about 2 months, so I'm not about to fork out another $350 plus a cover... but if I didn't already have it I'd be happy with the K2.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

sjc said:


> Amazon only gives us a day to think about it...yikes.


I ordered one and figured I have until the 24th to change my mind and cancel. I don't think I will, though.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I just ordered the K2.

If I don't like it, I can always give it to a friend with deteriorating eyesight and stick with my K1.

Just to make things interesting, my M-Edge E-Luminator, which was on back order, just appeared in my mailbox today.


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

I just one-clicked the K2, figuring I could always ponder it and cancel if I change my mind as well. Looks like Mom might be taking custody of "Sophie." LOL

Ironically, this really is a testament to how much I love my K1, though. I have never felt the need to upgrade my ancient Ipod and Tivo and the like. But a Kindle? Well, that's a whole other fish in the ocean.

BTW, I'd also like to thank Harvey (and all the Mods) for this great site! ::applause::


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

the new specs show a size of Size (in inches): 8" x 5.3" x 0.36".  I ordered my oberon with velcro so I'm hoping the 1/8 of a inch won't be too bad and I can still use my oberon cover that has been waiting for 3 weeks.  I'm out the decal girl skin for sure, but my "bathing suit" for the boat will still work.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey
Thanks again for all you did in getting us through this morning's coverage.  Good luck with your K.2.  I am in love with it but can't get past the non-replacable battery and lack of SD card.  (sort of an OCD and I lose control thing.)


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the page turning buttons on mine too much to consider giving them up. It's one of the things I hated about the Sony...I want to be able to hold it just like a book. 

The screen detail and the joystick would be nice to have but there's no way I'm giving up my Kindle for a K2.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm just about ready to order one too.  Especially with that priority orders fulfillment for K1 owners!

I can live with not replacing battery yourself.  Annoying but balanced by the improvements in other features.

Given no card slot, I do wish they had gone with 4 GB internal memory (3.4 usable) instead of just 2 GB (1.4 usable) for internal.  Because I've learned in the long run you always seem to need more storage down the line than you initially thought.

Heck, I remember the days of getting HD with a whomping 20 MB of storage and thinking - "Why would you need more you can fit everything there?"

Now that they've increased the graphics we'll probably see more graphics in books and thus bigger book space requirements thus need more space.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm hoping Phoebe stays healthy and happy cause I cannot get a K2   I can't use it...its too small.

BTW a comment on text to voice.. if its like the MSReader then its no great loss that K1s dont have it. Its not very natural.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

ack!  I just ordered it!!

I feel even more panick'y than when I ordered the K1.

Deep breaths.  Deep breaths.

I don't even know if I want the K2, but figure I can give the "spare" to my mom... 

And I can always cancel before it ships...


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Hmm.  I was on the waiting list with a Feb. 5 order... I'm wondering if all the K1 people getting priority will move us new folks way down the list.

Strange. I just applied a new gift certificate (from my Amazon Visa) and it changed my delivery date instantly.  

Bonnie


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

libro said:


> "Swipe" action for turning pages.... "Swipe" action for turning pages....what did I miss when I stepped away? Can someone briefly explain?


I don't remember seeing that either...Sony has a swipe action. Didn't hear it for the k2. Did I miss something, Harvey?

L


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't think the or priority for current K1 owners is really fair to the people who have been waiting for almost three months for the order to be delivered.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

BruceS said:


> I don't think the or priority for current K1 owners is really fair to the people who have been waiting for almost three months for the order to be delivered.


I agree, they should have given us K1 owners a discount maybe? Or maybe a special deal of a free cover but not priority. Thats just not right..


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm sure the priority is over new orders not backorders.


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

My Kindle was ordered on Dec 1 and my ship dates are Feb 20 to Mar 4.  As long as I get it within those timeframes I am good.  I don't think that Kindle 1 orders that are given "priority" will change my place in line, right?


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks but no thanks amazon.

No replaceable battery. What do you do when it goes bad. Throw your kindle away?
No SD Card slot. Thats one of the things i like the most.
No folders.

I like the buttons where they are.
I like the shorter size better.
I like my Oberon cover.

Ever since the 1.2 upgrade half the time i turn the page i get the very quick fade out fade in page turn rather than the flash.
The reports were that there was no wall charger. Didnt hear anything different.

If i had one on order i would stick with V1. You give up more than you get.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

I think it's very fair.  The early adopters were the pioneers -- they deserve more than priority shipping; they should get a discount, too.  Feedback from the original Kindle owners paved the way for the enhancements announced today.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> I'm sure the priority is over new orders not backorders.


That's certainly the way I read it.

1:Already Ordered
2:New Orders from K1 Owners 
3:New Orders
4:Sold Out


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

BruceS:  I have a feeling they have doubled their efforts and put the pedal to the metal.  I'm confident that they are going to start fulfilling orders doubletime if not sooner.  I thought the same thing for the "waiters" and I am a K1.  See, I am compassionate...lol.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

BruceS said:


> I don't think the or priority for current K1 owners is really fair to the people who have been waiting for almost three months for the order to be delivered.


I am sure every kindle that was already ordered has been accounted for and will be ready for shipping on the scheduled date. Offering priority to kindle owners will come from additional units manufactured to meet this offer. There is no way a company like Amazon would not be taking care of those customers that have been on a waiting list.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

ScottBooks said:


> That's certainly the way I read it.
> 
> 1:Already Ordered
> 2:New Orders from K1 Owners
> ...


With number 4 probably happening before number 2 is completed.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

wouldn't doubt that a bit.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Woo-Hoo finally got to sherlock


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Amazon CS Number:

Our live customer service associates are available from 6 a.m. to 10 p.m. Pacific Time, seven days a week. You can also reach us by calling one of these numbers: Inside the United States: 1-866-321-8851; Outside the United States: 1-206-266-0927.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, they've improved but failed in some areas. They shorted the memory, especially since there's no SD slot. With no card slot and with memory as cheap as it is the internal memory should be 8gb. The lack of folders is another big shortcoming. They earn major points for fixing the horrible buttons of the original. Now with the K2 there are areas where you can hold the unit and not inadvertently turn the pages with a glance or a breath. The button fix is a HUGE improvement. Overall it's an improved unit but it falls short of where it should be.


----------



## sdrmartin (Dec 27, 2008)

Here is the statement from the kindle 2 web site.  Sounds to me like kindle 1 owners have priority over people who have been waiting.

If you have previously placed an order for Kindle 1, and have not yet received it, your order will automatically be upgraded to Kindle 2. You need to do nothing. If you currently own a Kindle 1, we want to be sure you are first in line to receive Kindle 2. Place your Kindle 2 order by midnight PST on February 10th and you will receive first priority.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

From Amazon's FAQ page for the Kindle 2:

I ordered Kindle 1 before the Kindle 2 release, but have not received it yet-which Kindle will I get?

Because you already ordered the original Kindle and are awaiting its arrival, we're pleased to inform you that we are upgrading your order so that you will receive the new Kindle 2. *You will be in the first group to receive Kindle 2, and you will receive yours as soon as Kindle 2 becomes available later this month.* You need not do anything.

Should you wish to view, cancel or change your order you may do so any time prior to shipment by visiting www.amazon.com/wheres-my-stuff. Post shipment, you can always return Kindle in it's original packaging with all accessories within the first 30 days of getting


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

As far as I understand it, there is an ability to charge using either the wall charger or the USB cable.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

No thanks Amazon. I am happy with my K1, the buttons are not an issue for me at all. It took about 15 to 30 minutes for me to adapt to the buttons. My Kindle 1 has paid for itself and I will continue to enjoy it. If and when there is a K 3 with more to offer I will consider upgrading. I am not a gadget/electronic guru so upgrading is not an issue for me at all. Same thing with my car, if it is paid for I am a happy camper until it won't run anymore.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Included in The Box

Kindle electronic reader, power adapter, and USB 2.0 cable (for connection to the Kindle power adapter or optionally to connect to a PC or Macintosh computer).


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Harvey said:


> One of the liveblogs indicated that a page turn can be done by swiping the joystick to the right or left. I'm going to see if I can find a confirmation of that, though...


Can't find it, so I may be wrong about the 'swipe'. Nearest thing I can find is this, from the Amazon site:



> Improved Newspaper Experience
> 
> Using Kindle's new 5-way controller, you can quickly flip between articles, making it faster and easier to browse and read the morning paper. Want to remember the newspaper or magazine article you just read? Clip and save entire articles for later reading with a single click.


... but I think that is probably describing something different than a 'swipe'. Sorry for the misinformation.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

That sounds to me like a little joystick that we can use to highlight words to look up, or in the Web Browser to move over to a specific link and click directly on it instead of the silver bar thing (which I love cause it's cool... but would rather have a joystick, I think, for ease of use. )


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey,

You know another thing I can't wait to find out and I'm surprised nobody has mentioned it?  I wonder if they have added intervals to the automatic page turns...being that many of us can't keep up with the nine seconds; though we like our smaller font.  I don't like having to have the huge font just to keep up with the auto page turns. I'm comfortable with 4 font.

I am impressed with the text to speech thing; I won't use it personally but feel that it will aid many.  I hope that Amazon donates some K2's to the school for the blind.


----------



## harrycalgary (Feb 8, 2009)

A big thanks for all of the great coverage of the K2 sure helped to decide to order


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm sort of disappointed in Amazon's video of kindle owners who've tested the K2. None of them actually talked about what they like about the NEW kindle as opposed to the K1. They seem to be just promoting the kindle in general. I was hoping to get some personal takes on whether the new buttons, etc. are more or less intuitive to use than the old ones.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

sjc said:


> Harvey,
> 
> You know another thing I can't wait to find out and I'm surprised nobody has mentioned it? I wonder if they have added intervals to the automatic page turns...being that many of us can't keep up with the nine seconds; though we like our smaller font. I don't like having to have the huge font just to keep up with the auto page turns. I'm comfortable with 4 font.
> 
> I am impressed with the text to speech thing; I won't use it personally but feel that it will aid many. I hope that Amazon donates some K2's to the school for the blind.


I'm with you, everyone mentions the folders, which I would love, too... but a close second is the page turning intervals. I like to read at number 4, but if I auto page turn I need it at a 6. I'd love to see that update in one of the next firmware upgrades.


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

libro said:


> What cover should I get to hold it in well well? Should I place a separate order so I don't mess up my original (in waiting) order?


FWIW, I ordered the new cover before the Press Conference was over. I still have time to cancel if I change my mind so at least I'm in line for it.

It is a separate order from my Kindle - but both are scheduled to ship on the same day. I also got my email from Amazon confirming that I was getting Kindle 2.

**HappyDance**HappyDance**HappyDance**


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone here was one of the K2 testers?  They have the video showing K1 users that tested K2 and I know we had Oberon testers here.  So were any of the Kindleboard members K2 testers?  Or were you sworn to secrecy?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Panjo:* Glad someone is with me on that. I thought I was the only one. Though I am very impressed with K2; I am keeping K1. I hope everyone is satisfied with their new purchases and we can get back to the love of reading.

*Wisteria Clematis:* I, too, felt similar to you. I also thought one gentleman looked a lot like Jeff and could pass for a relative...lol.

Don't bite my head off for the above...I love Jeff; he is my *hero*...He invented what I've dreamed about owning my whole life; my own library right at my fingertips and mostly any book at the push of a button. It's like having a magic wand. (Hey K2 now makes the walking library a walking, _talking_ library)


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

I wonder, will people still be able to make their own custom screen savers?


----------

